# Possible to run 5mm LED off SR63s? Idea for neck light



## Cptnodegard (Aug 29, 2010)

Lately I've come to the conclusion that address containers for animal collars are about the greatest thing ever when it comes to carrying small things. 
I have two on my keychain at the moment; one for contact info, one for a painkiller (for headaches):
http://andreasodegard.com/2010/08/tiny-edc-pill-container/

It occurred to me that the larger one of those two has an inside diaeter of about 6-7 mm, which in fact is larger than both a 5mm LED and SR63 batteries. Would it be possible to run a 5mm LED off two or three such batteries? It would be awesome to be able to make a light that small to have on my keychain at all times. if you can indeed run it that way. They are rated 1.5V but I don't know if any other considerations come into play


----------

